# :| INA : 2.8 12V / 2.8 24V / 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** 2.8 12V | 2.8 24V | 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan ****​ 

Introducing the INA Engineering Inc. new VW 2.8/3.2 VR6 Baffled Oil Pan. For those of you who don't navigate into the 12V VR6 engine forum you can follow the discussion and development process here (click) 

and you can follow veteran racer Chris Mora's review on the pan by clicking here 

- Industry first truely baffled Oil Pan. 
 

After over 3 years in development hearing your requests we are finally ready to offer the product to the community covering almost every aspect of your project requirements. The Oil pan was modeled around the MKV BUB R32 3.2 VR6 Oil Pump which sits approximately 20mm closer to the pan rail of the block. Designing the oil pan around this pump allowed us to shorten the depth of the oil pan while integrating key returns for turbocharger/supercharger applications making it a perfect addition for enthusiasts who are simply lowering there cars to enthusiasts who spend the weekends tearing up their local road course. 

Utilizing our new in house CMM , we were able to accurately obtain the oil pan rail mounting points to ensure fitment on all VR6 blocks. 

*KEY FEATURES INCLUDE:* 


1/4" Plated steel construction to ensure rigidity and structural integrity while maintaining an OEM like overall weight. 

True Baffled Oil Pan system utilizing the MKV R32 Oil Pump (OEM PART# : *022 115 105 E*) with steel constructed basket to maintain oil around the oil pump pick up at all times. 

 True steel hinged trap doors 

1.1 Kg's heavier than the OEM MKV R32 Oil Pan 

Laser cut pan rail & steel constructed walls 

(1) 10-AN ORB Supercharger Oil return at the front of the Oil Pan 

(2) 10-AN ORB Turbocharger Oil returns at the rear of the Oil Pan for both 4Motion and Non-4Motion setups. 

Oil pan drain relocated to the passenger side wheel (LHD vehicles) to allow MK3 users the ability to run an anti-roll bar without interference with oil pan drain. 

Universal VR6 design allowing fitment on both 12V VR6 motors as well as 24V (2.8 & 3.2) VR6 motors. 

 

Here is the set up installed on MKIV R32 forum member *Jonnymooshoo* 









*PRICING:* 
INA Engineering Inc. 2.8 12V | 2.8 24V | 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan - $479.00 USD 
- Plated Steel construction 
- (3) AN-10 oil returns for supercharger / turbocharger application 
- 20mm shallower design for use with MKV BUB 3.2 R32 Oil Pump 
MKV R32 Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E - $249.38 USD 

TOTAL = $728.38 USD + Shipping 

We are running a VWVORTEX special for the month of August: 

*VWVORTEX PRICE : $699 USD SHIPPED* 
*PACKAGE INCLUDES:* 


(1) INA Engineering Inc. 2.8 12V | 2.8 24V | 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan 

(1) MKV R32 Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E 

 

OR 
*VWVORTEX PRICE : $714 USD SHIPPED* 
*PACKAGE INCLUDES:* 


(1) INA Engineering Inc. 2.8 12V | 2.8 24V | 3.2 24V VR6 Baffled Oil Pan 

(1) MKV R32 Oil Pump - 022 115 105 E 

(1) Oil Return combination. You can choose between (3) 10-AN ORB Plugs or (2) 10-AN ORB Plugs + (1) 10-AN Male Union 

 

Ready to Purchase? No Problem! .CLICK HERE TO EMAIL PAYPAL YOUR ORDER or *Jump on the list below* 
We are accepting payment via paypal so please follow the instructions in the box below: 



> When making payment with paypal please include the following:
> *Full Name :*
> *Forum Screen Name:*
> *VERSION : * Specify if you want the add the Oil return combination or not.
> ...


 If you have any questions please feel free to ask and we will add them to the FAQ below. 
*FAQ:* 


 

 

Thank You, 
INA


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OMG. Must have.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

1broknrado said:


> OMG. Must have.


:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok we are down to 2 Oil Pans.
Chris Mora also has a spare if anyone in California is looking for one and looking to save on lead time/shipping.

p.s. Next run won't be ready until end of September.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Oil Pans back in stock:thumbup:


----------



## fish10782 (Oct 20, 2011)

Do these oil pans lower oil quantity and by how much and do they incorporate oil scrapers to keep oil from wrapping around the crankshaft?


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

fish10782 said:


> Do these oil pans lower oil quantity and by how much and do they incorporate oil scrapers to keep oil from wrapping around the crankshaft?


I would also like to know this.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

fish10782 said:


> Do these oil pans lower oil quantity and by how much and do they incorporate oil scrapers to keep oil from wrapping around the crankshaft?


That is the beauty of the trap door / baffle design. You no longer need an oil scraper. as for the oil quantity , it is increased due to the "kicked out" design pretty much covering the areas where Volkswagen has left a stamped void.


----------

